# Today's duck call



## armyturner (Mar 1, 2008)

I turned this one this morning. I sent the other call that I posted to my brother and one of his co-workers then wanted a call. He wanted a bourbon acrylic body with a clear stopper. I had copper acrylic, so he said he would take it.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice, where do you buy your acrylics and such for your calls?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice I was also curious where you buy your stoppers, inserts etc from?


----------



## R2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Like that one![^]


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice call.


----------



## armyturner (Mar 1, 2008)

I pour some of my own blanks from amumilite. The acrylic comes from Delvies plastics. I get the stopers/inserts from Echo calls.


----------



## rhahnfl (Mar 1, 2008)

That sure looks like a fine color of bourbon to me...nice work.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice work Jeremy.  How do you get the inside of the drilled holes so smooth?


----------



## DWK5150 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice call did you flame polish it??


----------



## Tanner (Mar 2, 2008)

Dang, that looks cool!!!!  I don't know what else to say, except freeking awesome!!!!


----------



## armyturner (Mar 2, 2008)

Gary,
The best way that I have found to drill them is to use cooking spray for a lubricant. Drill a little, spray the hole, drill a little, spray the hole. It is still not perfectly smooth and requires sanding, but it is much better than drilling it dry.

Don,
I don't have a torch yet for flame polishing. It is on the wish list though.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jeremy,  I will try it.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeremy, one last question, what type of drill bit do you use? I tried an auger bit and it just burned my wood and left a terrible hole!


----------



## armyturner (Mar 3, 2008)

Andrew,

I use regular "Jobber" style bits.


----------

